# Rome Katana/cleaver, Nitro Team, Burton Cartel X



## LoveyourbodyLarry (Nov 9, 2021)

So pre season analysis paralysis is in full effect and looking for some opinions. Just picked up a Niche Maelstrom 166 for the season and trying to pick out some new bindings. As far as riding style goes, a Good chunk of my time is spent charging groomers (fairly regularly hit 50-60MPH), carving, steeps, and powder and trees every chance I get. I pretty much never hit the park save for the odd jump here or there.

I’ve been a burton guy for years so my initial thought was the Cartel X, I own a set of Cartels currently, but the new toe strap has me worried. I loved the old get a grip strap, but the new one doesn’t look as universal, I ride Rome boots so not sure if fit would be an issue.

The Rome Katana caught my eye and seems to get a lot of love, but the Cleaver also seems solid but maybe less versatile? The Nitro teams also interest me, but not a big fan of stitched straps going into 2022.

i am totally overthinking and will probably be happy with any but would love more experienced thoughts!


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

I own a pair of Katanas and it is a solid binding. Nothing beats it when it comes to adjustability. I also have a a pair of 5-6 year old Cartels and they feel a bit sloppy today compared to the Katanas, but that may very well be because of wear. The Katanas was my absolut favorite for pretty much everything until I put Burton DT hammock straps on a pair of Now Drives. Now I prefer my Drives for carving/charging hard and the Katanas for "all mountain" and mellower riding (Im too old for park btw). The Cartels probably wont see much snow this winter.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

I got the Cartel X's at last years EOS sale, pairing them with some older Nike boots. The toe buckles kept slipping while trying to tighten them, so had to switch them out for double take buckles and ratchets to get rid of the problem. Would have bought Katanas if I was to choose again, but I was dead set on getting EST-bindings this spring.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

You can’t go wrong with Katanas, or the Vice for that matter. I won’t bother with anything else anymore.


----------



## LoveyourbodyLarry (Nov 9, 2021)

Schoobang said:


> I own a pair of Katanas and it is a solid binding. Nothing beats it when it comes to adjustability. I also have a a pair of 5-6 year old Cartels and they feel a bit sloppy today compared to the Katanas, but that may very well be because of wear. The Katanas was my absolut favorite for pretty much everything until I put Burton DT hammock straps on a pair of Now Drives. Now I prefer my Drives for carving/charging hard and the Katanas for "all mountain" and mellower riding (Im too old for park btw). The Cartels probably wont see much snow this winter.


How did you feel the Katanas compared to your Cartels in terms of flex and feel? I’m currently riding a 2018 model Cartel and dig them, but I’ve always dealt with foot pain/instep issues and am thinking the adjustability of the Katanas/cleaver could be beneficial.


----------



## LoveyourbodyLarry (Nov 9, 2021)

Luffe said:


> I got the Cartel X's at last years EOS sale, pairing them with some older Nike boots. The toe buckles kept slipping while trying to tighten them, so had to switch them out for double take buckles and ratchets to get rid of the problem. Would have bought Katanas if I was to choose again, but I was dead set on getting EST-bindings this spring.


How was the fit of the toe cap? I’ve always had good luck with the buckles so maybe that was an isolated incident? Either way good info!


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

LoveyourbodyLarry said:


> How was the fit of the toe cap? I’ve always had good luck with the buckles so maybe that was an isolated incident? Either way good info!


Maybe a little tighter in the front than in the top when strapped in. Might have something to do with the boot shape or something.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

LoveyourbodyLarry said:


> How did you feel the Katanas compared to your Cartels in terms of flex and feel? I’m currently riding a 2018 model Cartel and dig them, but I’ve always dealt with foot pain/instep issues and am thinking the adjustability of the Katanas/cleaver could be beneficial.


You'll love Pivot Mount on the Katanas. Cleavers would be the call over Katanas if you can mount 4x4 and want an extremely stiff highback - it's very, very stiff with that immediate response that comes from carbon and metal, but still somehow the entire binding manages to be comfortable, damp, and not twitchy. Katanas are more comfortable and more flexible, but I own three sets and wouldn't hesitate to put them on anything. I also think the Katana baseplate, being slightly more flexible, is a bit more resistant to cracking in half than the Cleaver is when you land a sidecountry jump in a ditch.

I like that Rome hasn't changed their hardware much over the last few seasons and a lot of it is interchangeable so I've been able to franken-binding a set of Katargas together with some beat-up Katanas and my old Targa highbacks and get some more seasons out of very used gear. Also easy to get replacement parts from Rome when things wear out.

You would be happy with any of the bindings, though. It's difficult to buy bad bindings these days.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

I've ridden the Targa (old Cleaver) and have the teams and cartelX. If you're not doing any park, go with the Cleavers. Those felt the most locked inat speed. Never rode Katanas but people like them.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Be aware the Targa and Cleaver are completely different beasts. The Cleaver is much stiffer, lighter, and high-tech. The Katanas with the new highback and ankle strap feel just about the same level of locked-in and responsive as the old Targas.


----------



## LoveyourbodyLarry (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks for the response everyone, this confirmed what I was leaning towards and unless throws out a very compelling argument I think I’ll be ordering a set of Katanas when I get home from work!


----------

